# Alternative 100ml bottle nozzles.



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

I found that Plastics for Africa(CPT) sells a white click type sort of condiment nozzle that fits our 100ml plastic juice bottles.
I dont remember the price off hand, maybe R2.50 odd.
Im almost certain that you could fill a Goblin mini V1 via the screw port on the bottom.



Showing comparison with the standard screw cap type.



At the very least, they are less messy and easier to open than the standard type.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (6/11/16)

Doesn't look commercially viable because the nipple cap isnt air tight. Nevertheless cool find.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/11/16)

I wish they would make a needle-tip bottle for vaping. I bought some on special at a vape shop and realised the moment I used them why they'd been on special: if your liquid is any thicker than water (i.e. if there is any VG in your juice at all), you have to squeeze for about a minute to get two drops out. The needle-tip itself is perfect, it will fit into any fill slot. But the ID of the tip just needs to be an extra 0.5mm or so.


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

I did a squeeze test on both the screw top and click top bottles, the click top's bottle popped out long before the screw top.
Confirming @Sprint assesment.
However they might work well from an end user point of view, especially if you go through 100ml rather quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/16)

Yip, I picked up the White one for my juice - it also does not have a seal on the inside so the liquid seeps from it when the bottle is squeezed...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yip, I picked up the White one for my juice - it also does not have a seal on the inside so the liquid seeps from it when the bottle is squeezed...
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You probably got the clone , mine had the little washer seal thingy inside, however transferring the washer across from the original nozzle should sort it out.
#leakfree

Reactions: Like 1


----------

